#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Vechten op straat

## superLouis

*Heb je wel eens moeten vechten op straat.???


En zo ja, waardoor kwam dat.??
En hoe liep dat af.?*

----------


## superLouis

Vaak hoor ik van die sterke verhalen maar zelf heb ik daar nooit last van.
mischien is dat omdat ik 2 meter 18 lang ben en dat is voor iemand van gemiddelde lengte (1m70) bijna onmogelijk mij in gevecht goed en/of doeltreffend te raken hahaha.!!!

----------


## J.Emh

Omdat ik iemand zag met een ajax-shirt. Is niet goed afgelopen; antisemtisme-wet.

----------


## Sofya

*ik denk dat alleen junkis op straat vechten zo mensen die dronken zijn of drugs gebruiken
waarom zou een mens eigenlijk vechten???
alles is met woorden op te lossen*

----------


## J.Emh

> *ik denk dat alleen junkis op straat vechten zo mensen die dronken zijn of drugs gebruiken
> waarom zou een mens eigenlijk vechten???
> alles is met woorden op te lossen*


De geschiedenis bewijst het tegendeel.

----------


## Sofya

:Smilie:  :zozo: ja ik bedoel geen oorlogen enzovoort das een ander verhaal natuurlijk
maar gewone normale mensen die op straat vechten of in winkels 
soms is het omdat de ene de andere voorsteekt ofzo terwijl het onbewust is
snapppieieie

----------


## J.Emh

> ja ik bedoel geen oorlogen enzovoort das een ander verhaal natuurlijk
> maar gewone normale mensen die op straat vechten of in winkels 
> soms is het omdat de ene de andere voorsteekt ofzo terwijl het onbewust is
> snapppieieie


Een oorlog is hetzelfde, maar dan met grotere groepen.

----------


## Sofya

jij wilt me steeds tegenspreken h
je weet wat ik bedoel
ik ben een meisje en meisjes vechten niet laat staan nog op straat?????
doei doei

----------


## senthul

Dan verschijnt de politie ten tonele. Ze hebben wel door dat het gaat om een vechtpartijtje (waarbij ik overigens geen tik heb uitgedeeld, alleen geincasseerd) en zien mij met mijn bloedlip zitten. Ze vragen of ik aangifte wil doen. Ik snap het niet helemaal, maar zeg dan ja. Ze vragen of ik mijn ID bij me heb, ik zeg nee, ik ga immers niet met mijn paspoort op stap.

Vervolgens vertellen ze dat als ik aangifte wil doen, dat ik dat op het bureau moet doen. Ze praten even kort met elkaar en ik vang op dat ze mij willen aanhouden, "voor de zekerheid", want ze kwamen pas aanrijden toen de vechtpartij al voorbij was. Ik word dus opgelaaien (handboeien en alles) en de jongens die mij geslagen hebben zijn inmiddels ook aangehouden. Vervolgens zit ik een paar uur vast, komt er een agent mijn 'cel' binnen met het 'gele boekje' met daarop de boete voor vechten op straat. Hij vraagt mijn verklaring (3 regels) en ik kan gaan. Niks geen uitgebreid verhoor, waar ik eigenlijk wel op wachtte, want ik wilde wel even mijn zegje doen. Bovendien worden mijn vrienden weggestuurd bij het bureau, zij wilden aangifte doen en zijn mijn getuigen, ze hebben alles gezien. Vervolgens krijg ik dus 2 boetes:
1. geen ID = 50 euro
2. "vechten op straat", op het proces-verbaal staat geen bedrag en mijn adres is ook nog verkeerd gespeld. Het betreft een kennisgeving van bekeuring.
===========================
Property Developers
Credit Card Comparison

----------


## Symbool

Ik heb 1x op straat gevochten.
Maar dat was niet bewust, zij had mijn zusje een kapotte arm bezorgd en ik heb haar toen inelkaar geramd, je blijft met je poten van mijn familie af. Ik was vroeger erg agressief. Maar 7amdoelilah ben ik dat niet meer. Ben ook toen in aanraking gekomen met de politie & Justitie.

----------


## 828division

2 meter 18 ja en?
dan val je n heel eind als je ze aangemeten krijgt.

----------


## roosje77

nou ik ben een klein meisje maar ik ben echt geen junk of dronkeaard ik heb vaak gevochten maar dan is dat voor me recht..

----------


## Aphrodite_

> *ik denk dat alleen junkis op straat vechten zo mensen die dronken zijn of drugs gebruiken
> waarom zou een mens eigenlijk vechten???
> alles is met woorden op te lossen*


Vergeet niet dat ook huiselijk geweld nog steeds veel voorkomt. Er word niet alleen op straat gevochten. Niet iedereen weet of heeft geleerd hoe hij/zij met woede moet omgaan.  :eyebrow:

----------


## Aphrodite_

> nou ik ben een klein meisje maar ik ben echt geen junk of dronkeaard ik heb vaak gevochten maar dan is dat voor me recht..


 :maf3:

----------


## Joost1991

> Vaak hoor ik van die sterke verhalen maar zelf heb ik daar nooit last van.
> mischien is dat omdat ik 2 meter 18 lang ben en dat is voor iemand van gemiddelde lengte (1m70) bijna onmogelijk mij in gevecht goed en/of doeltreffend te raken hahaha.!!!


Uw klokkenspel  :zwaai:  *weet je het nog ??

of moet ik de pica's plaatsen ??* (zou me wel een stunt zijn)

----------


## superLouis

> Uw klokkenspel  *weet je het nog ??
> 
> of moet ik de pica's plaatsen ??* (zou me wel een stunt zijn)


*Daar heb jij de moed niet voor laffe hond.!!!*

----------


## Joost1991

> *Daar heb jij de moed niet voor laffe hond.!!!*


De pica's van hoe jij je giga in je ballen heb laten schoppen plaats ik lachend!
Alsmede de pica's hoe jij kansloos lag te jodelen want dat deed nogal pijn?
Vooral als er wat interesse getoond wordt!

----------


## ClaudiaND

citaat: ik ben een meisje en meisjes vechten niet laat staan nog op straat?????

Heb ik anders meerdere keren zien gebeuren. Laatst nog, jongen loopt in de stad met zijn nieuwe vriendin en komt zijn ex tegen. Politie moest ingrijpen, die jongen kon die twee meiden ook niet elkaar krijgen.  :melig2: 
Moeders die elkaar te lijf gaan omdat het ene kind het andere heeft geslagen, heb ik ook gezien. Ondertussen hebben die kinderen het allang bijgelegd en denken: nou moe!
Vechtende meiden: ze trekken elkaar keihard aan hun haar, slaan elkaar in het gezicht met naaldhakken.
Ik heb nog nooit gevochten, ik ben geen partij, dus ik begin er niet aan.  :blozen:  Heb ook geen naaldhakken.

----------


## Joost1991

> Vaak hoor ik van die sterke verhalen maar zelf heb ik daar nooit last van.
> mischien is dat omdat ik 2 meter 18 lang ben en dat is voor iemand van gemiddelde lengte (1m70) bijna onmogelijk mij in gevecht goed en/of doeltreffend te raken hahaha.!!!





> De pica's van hoe jij je giga in je ballen heb laten schoppen plaats ik lachend!
> Alsmede de pica's hoe jij kansloos lag te jodelen want dat deed nogal pijn?
> Vooral als er wat interesse getoond wordt!


Tsja, ik heb wel een keer gevochten en die maf met wie kom hier tegen en laat er toch iemand zo handig geweest te zijn om daar *pica's* van te maken hahahaha!!
Ik zou die "album" >>zo moet je straatvechten<< kunnen noemen!
Hij dacht dat hij amper doeltreffend te raken met z'n 2 meter Plus
nou; en *OF* hij doeltreffend te raken was en goed ook hahahaha!!!

----------

